# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  در مورد برنامه نویسی گوگل آندروید

## dahstar

من قبلا برنا های جاوا مینوشتم و روی موبایل اجرا می کردم و حالا یک فایل  اجرایی ساده  واسه گوگل آندروید ساخته ام  که Hello, Androidرا نمایش می ده و می خواستم  بدونم که بروی موبایل معمولی هم جواب می ده و یا تنظیمات اظافی می خواد.تا بعدش برنامه های بیشتر هم بنویسم.در ضمن بر روی کامپیوتر و مو بایل مجازی جواب داده.فایل در ضمیمه است و برنامه apk را روی موبایل  اجرا کنید

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
برنامه هایی که واسه آندروید نوشته میشن روی گوشی های معمولی اجرا نمیشن !!!

----------


## dahstar

منظورم روی گوشی های آندروید بود.برای اجرا روی گوشی های آندروید نیاز به کار اظافی نداره که؟

----------


## mahdi68

سلام منم فقط روی شبیه ساز امتحان کردم و تا حالا قسمت نشده رو یه گوشی واقعی آندروید دار امتحان کنم ولی فکر نکنم تنظیمات خاصی بخواد

----------


## sg.programmer

یه سوال : برای نوشتن برنامه برای اندرونید به چه کامپایلری نیازه

----------


## mahdi68

تمام ابزار های مرد نیاز برای برنامه نویسی آندروید (SDK) از سایت آندروید میتونین دانلود کنین
developer.android.com

----------


## CYCLOPS

> تمام ابزار های مرد نیاز برای برنامه نویسی آندروید (SDK) از سایت آندروید میتونین دانلود کنین
> developer.android.com


دوست عزیز لینکی که معرفی کردید کار نمیکنه . . .  :ناراحت: 
دوستان به نظر من تا زمانی که حسابی گوشی های آندروید جا نیفته برنامه نویسی شون فایده نداره فعلا باید کمی صبر کرد .
بعد از اومدن هر تکنولوژی چند وقتی زمان میبره تا تو ایران جا بیفته ، باید صبر کرد تا این زمان برای سیستم عامل آندروید هم سپری بشه .

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## mahdi68

سلام
بله کار  نمیکنه چون واسه ایران بسته هست و باید از راه های غیر مستقیم واردش بشین من فقط منبع اصلیشو معرفی کردم 



> دوستان به نظر من تا زمانی که حسابی گوشی های آندروید جا نیفته برنامه  نویسی شون فایده نداره فعلا باید کمی صبر کرد .
> بعد از اومدن هر تکنولوژی چند وقتی زمان میبره تا تو ایران جا بیفته ، باید  صبر کرد تا این زمان برای سیستم عامل آندروید هم سپری بشه .


بله تو ایران فعلا جایگاه واقعیش پیدا نکرده ولی میشه از الان روش کارر کرد !!! کلا سیستم عامل جالبی هست و وینندوز موبایل پشت سر گذاشته و روز به روز فاصله خودش با آیفون کمتر میکنه

----------

